
The Singular Voice, and Pungent Humor, of Charles Portis - lermontov
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/09/books/charles-portis-true-grit-dog-of-the-south-gringos-masters-of-atlantis.html
======
kyleblarson
I can't recommend Donna Tartt's books enough, especially The Secret History
and The Goldfinch. I've read both 3 times now.

------
dreamcompiler
I love the tone of this essay. I was not a major Portis fan except for "True
Grit" but probably will go back and re-read him now, and now I want to read
Donna Tartt's books.

~~~
kyleblarson
Stephen King's review of The Goldfinch:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/13/books/review/donna-
tartts...](https://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/13/books/review/donna-tartts-
goldfinch.html)

